# Can I hardwire my iPod to this Alpine head unit?



## Goose (Apr 26, 2004)

I've got an Alpine CDM-9821: http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarA...ProductID=13609 

Can I hardwire my iPod to this via the aux inputs/outputs it has on the back? The people at Mobile One are saying I can't. Apparently the connection in the back is analog...so it won't work....or something. I really don't totally understand why it won't work, and I was pretty surprised when they told me it wouldn't, because to my amatuer eyes, it _looked[i/] live it had the proper RCA inputs/outputs on the back. 

So I thought I'd come here and get a second, third, fourth, fifth...etc..opinion on this. Does anyone definitively know whether or not my 3rd Generation iPod can be hardwired to this head unit? If it can, can you please explain how to do it, so I can tell the installer? If it cannot be done, can you please explain why not? 

Thanks._


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Goose said:


> I've got an Alpine CDM-9821: http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarA...ProductID=13609
> 
> Can I hardwire my iPod to this via the aux inputs/outputs it has on the back? The people at Mobile One are saying I can't. Apparently the connection in the back is analog...so it won't work....or something. I really don't totally understand why it won't work, and I was pretty surprised when they told me it wouldn't, because to my amatuer eyes, it _looked[i/] live it had the proper RCA inputs/outputs on the back.
> 
> ...


_


Yeah dude, it looks like its possible. 
Read this info i dug up http://forums.audiworld.com/allroad/msgs/16162.phtml

or search the web for more info. This looks to be a popular mod for you iPod Geeks!
:fluffy: 

Good luck_


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Goose said:


> I've got an Alpine CDM-9821: http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarA...ProductID=13609
> 
> Can I hardwire my iPod to this via the aux inputs/outputs it has on the back? The people at Mobile One are saying I can't. Apparently the connection in the back is analog...so it won't work....or something. I really don't totally understand why it won't work, and I was pretty surprised when they told me it wouldn't, because to my amatuer eyes, it _looked[i/] live it had the proper RCA inputs/outputs on the back.
> 
> ...


_

The only problem is that the CDM9821 doesn't have a dedicated Aux input. Those RCA's that you see are outputs for an amplifier. If your IPOD has an RCA type output on it, you can get an Alpine KCM-122B adaptor for your radio. It basically converts the M-Bus CD Changer input into an Auxillary input. Hope this helped._


----------



## Goose (Apr 26, 2004)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> The only problem is that the CDM9821 doesn't have a dedicated Aux input. Those RCA's that you see are outputs for an amplifier. If your IPOD has an RCA type output on it, you can get an Alpine KCM-122B adaptor for your radio. It basically converts the M-Bus CD Changer input into an Auxillary input. Hope this helped.


Thanks. Where can I get a KCM-122B adaptor? I don't have time to order it online, as I am going out of town on Friday. Are there any stores that would carry it?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Goose said:


> Thanks. Where can I get a KCM-122B adaptor? I don't have time to order it online, as I am going out of town on Friday. Are there any stores that would carry it?


Try any local authorized Alpine dealer...if you don't know one around you...call 1-800-Alpine1 and they can direct you to the nearest one.


----------



## Goose (Apr 26, 2004)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> Try any local authorized Alpine dealer...if you don't know one around you...call 1-800-Alpine1 and they can direct you to the nearest one.


Ok, thanks. So basically, that piece would plug into the CD-Changer socket on the back of my head unit, providing me with the proper Aux inputs? 

So it'd work something like this:

-Plug the KCM-122B into the CD Changer socket on the back of my headunit.
-Plug this 1/8"-to-RCA "Y-Adadapter" into the conventional audio socket on my iPod.
-Connect the RCA inputs on the CD Changer to the RCA outputs coming from the iPod.

Does that sound about right?

Thanks so much for all the help!


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

You got it.


----------



## Goose (Apr 26, 2004)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> You got it.


NICE. THANKS! I really appreciate all the help.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

So this connects to the CD changer AUX port










And this converts the iPod output to RCA male.












Brilliant!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you got it  that's exactly what you need.

I'd like one of those KCM-122B adaptors, but I don't got no MP3 player...Oh wait, my CDA-7995 plays MP3 CDs, hehe


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you got it  that's exactly what you need.
> 
> I'd like one of those KCM-122B adaptors, but I don't got no MP3 player...Oh wait, my CDA-7995 plays MP3 CDs, hehe


You'd need a KCA-121B if you wanted an Aux input Justin. The KCM-122B is for M-Bus models...yours is an AI-Net model :dumbass: 


Just kidding about the :dumbass: part. :thumbup:


----------



## Ihasn (Jun 2, 2004)

*PC in car*

I am sorta doing the same but instead with a full sized computer. I have a head unit that has aux inputs....if i get it working i will post some pics and such cause alot of people talk about doing this but never finish it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, a full sized computer is nuts. Check out these 2 sites for some ideas on building a computer or Mp3-player:

www.prjc.com <---a very versitle and functional HDD based MP3 player that runs on 12volts. Very cool for a project and more affordable/functional than the Neo Jukebox.

www.mini-itx.com <---Very small computers that run off of the mini-itx motherboard and laptop components. Capable of running all major OS's and easier to fit than a full sized computer.


----------



## Ihasn (Jun 2, 2004)

when i say full sized i mean its able to handle all the things a regular desktop can do...i plan on easily fitting it in my trunk and the keyboard, mouse and video will all be hidden until needed as well. but thanks for the links reading them now


----------



## Jason B (Apr 14, 2005)

I know this is an old post, but those links are no longer working.

I have a old alpine unit, 7982, without M bus, and without the AUX function, but it has the 6 disc changer button on the front of the unit, and the 6 disc plug on the back. I want to get this to work with my ipod. I've dug around on the net, and some say you can hack the cable or possible add a relay or resitor to fool the changer cable into thinking it's connected to changer to get the ipod music to play.

One guy told me this, and I don't know what will work:

(I know a changer is needed for the radio to communicate with. That is the only way you can get that radio to switch to that input. You would have to cut into the cable and get to the left and right signal cables. Cut those 2 wires and wire up a relay to allow you to switch from the changer to the AUX input. Without a working changer, there is no way to get that deck to switch to that input. The radio has to be able to communicate with the changer in order to allow it to switch to that input.)

Someone else said this:

(When it wouldn't work I contacted Alpine tech support and he said that although this unit does not have an AUX function the unit will still play the ipod music through the cable if the pink wire on the back of the head unit is grounded (through a toggle switch) when grounded the unit will display INTERRUPT and ipods music will play through. When ungrounded it goes back to normal radio or CD input.)

Can anyone give me details on how I can get this to work?


----------



## mistertrip (Mar 14, 2006)

To start with... Jason, that aux isn't going to work unless you find the common for the two wires you're tapping into for the rca inputs. You should be able to use a common ground on that by grounding to the chassis. Also, rather than snipping the wires and having to solder them back together, you can use some wire taps to make it easier. 

As for the interrupt, it's the same concept. Get a switch like this and put one end with the pink interrupt wire and another attached to a ground in the chassis. If I understand what their doing, you should be able to play the MP3 player with or without the switch, but without it you will be playing the CD player AND the MP3 at the same time. The pink interrupt wire will signal an interrupt and let sound continue as if you have an interrupt in place like a car phone would work. 

Can't guarantee this will work, but based on the directions you put on there, this is what they're telling you to do. 

Since this thread has already been bumped, Ihasn, had a question for you. Did you do the computer as you planned? Where did you hide the screen? I was thinking about doing this and thought of maybe hiding the screen in the dash storage thing on my 05 specv. I posted a thread here if you want to post there or here if you have any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Jason B (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the reply mistertrip.

I just thought of something. I also have an Alipine 3342 EQ hooked up. Couldn't I just get a Y rca, and then a RCA switcher box, to switch between both inputs?

When I recently called alpine, they said the changer still has to be hooked up to fool the radio.


----------



## mistertrip (Mar 14, 2006)

If you're getting a switch box, why would you need a "Y"? The box will have to inputs and one out. I'm not really sure how it will work as I've never used one of those EQs. How is it connected to the HU? That's really the important thing to figure out the setup. Try drawing a diagram of everything you have as it is now and what type of connectors are being used. That might help you figure stuff out and sharing that with the forum will likely give all of us a better understanding of what you can and cannot do.


----------

